# Help on this track



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Found in my mothers side yard in St. George
















My dogs print a foot away..St. Bernard

Is that first print what I think it is?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Woof


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweet, thank you!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I say mountain lion


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Cat


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The second I saw the topic of the post and before even seeing the image I knew... 

My vote... Chupacabra...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep its a lion or the worlds biggest house cat. I didn't see the first pic(evidently)or the info at the bottom of the second pic the first time through.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Its a polygamist wolf track.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a mountain lion track to me.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

A little more background. Next door neighbor lets his Great Dane out and roams. Others neighbors have reported seeing a possible lion. Last sighting of the resident buck has claw marks on the side. Property is next to the red cliffs in SGU which is the turtle preserve.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lion


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lion


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry guys, but the second picture is clearly a dog track.....and it ain't even close!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> Sorry guys, but the second picture is clearly a dog track.....and it ain't even close!


He said it was his dogs track on the second one. He was just asking about the first.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sorry I should have been more clear in my original post. 
Yes the second picture is my dogs track for comparison. 
The first picture track is what I was wondering about.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Rounded forward pads. No noticeable claw marks. Mountain Lion.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> I'm sorry I should have been more clear in my original post.
> Yes the second picture is my dogs track for comparison.
> The first picture track is what I was wondering about.


Sorry boys, 1st pic a little tricky, BUT back pad CLEARLY cainine...:!:...

No lion tracks in either pic..............................


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A lions back pad is always 'wider' than tall...
NOT diamond shape as shown in 1st pic ........


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Tricky or clear either way. I still say it is a lion and that you are wrong Goofy.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Tricky or clear either way. I still say it is a lion and that you are wrong Goofy.


Hunted lions 20 years for a living skinner.........

I wouldn't turn hounds loose on that first track...........

You should, you might learn a thing or two......


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yea who should ever question you about anything. You have learned it all huh?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> A lions back pad is always 'wider' than tall...
> NOT diamond shape as shown in 1st pic ........


Could you explain why you believe it is diamond shaped in the first picture because after careful comparison it is very similar to your picture. The part of the pad imprint to the bottom is not part of the imprint it is clearly where someone or something rubbed and extended the pad print area.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here ya go, LOTS of suff on lion tracks:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/18546-lion-tracks-101-pictures.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/24738-goofy-elk-lion-track-101-a.html


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely a dog track. The toes being pushed in the dirt like they are is another indicator, above and beyond shape. Like bears, cats keep very flat footed.

If you look at walking tracks from a 150 pound dog, near walking tracks from a 150 pound cat, the cat tracks will be less distinct, because of the way they displace their weight. They walk very differently. One is built for endurance, one is built for short, quick bursts of speed.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Lonetree said:


> Definitely a dog track. The toes being pushed in the dirt like they are is another indicator, above and beyond shape. Like bears, cats keep very flat footed.
> 
> If you look at walking tracks from a 150 pound dog, near walking tracks from a 150 pound cat, the cat tracks will be less distinct, because of the way they displace their weight. They walk very differently. One is built for endurance, one is built for short, quick bursts of speed.


There are two distinct prints. The first one he is saying is unknown, the 2nd one he is saying is from his dog. Are you referring to the first print or the second print, because to me the two prints do not look similar or identical.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The first print, the one in question, is canine. Just like Goofy said.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Not enough lobe to be a cat and the visible toe nails I would say that's a dog of some sort. Both prints you can draw a straight line of the edge of the pad to the first and last toe and make an x it is canine. Both tracks at from a dog.



Like this.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks very similar to lion tracks. If I was in the hills id say it was a lion and keep walking. Since its in town I think id have to say its the neighbors great dane because it does look like their might be toe nail marks but id find another track just to make sure.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Feline... Mountain lion.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know much about tracks. But the OP has mentioned that there is one dog living in the yard the track was found, and another dog next door. That would lead me to believe the track is a dog.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Utmuddguy said:


> Not enough lobe to be a cat and the visible toe nails I would say that's a dog of some sort. Both prints you can draw a straight line of the edge of the pad to the first and last toe and make an x it is canine. Both tracks at from a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.


Very nice graphic, it does not get any clearer than that.

A decade or so ago I used to pick this guys brain about wolf tracks: http://www.halfpenny.me/HalfpennyMedia Specifically about the difference between wolves and domestic dogs.

Its funny, I have a couple of guys that send me pictures of tracks every year. All the "lion" tracks are usually dogs, and all the "wolves" are usually lions.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Tricky or clear either way. I still say it is a lion and that you are wrong Goofy.


Still think Im wrong Skinner ????


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I change my mind?


It's canine.

.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Can I change my mind?
> 
> It's canine.
> 
> .


No, because then other people might have to change their minds, and the whole thing gets complicated.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is about as fresh a lion tract as you will find.

Heiner Creek, 2007


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> This is about as fresh a lion tract as you will find.


I hope you weren't back tracking your steps when you found that. Nothing scarier than having a chill down your spine and realizing you really were being watched later on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fishreaper said:


> I hope you weren't back tracking your steps when you found that. Nothing scarier than having a chill down your spine and realizing you really were being watched later on.


They were fresh fresh. The dogs were hot on the lion. They chased it forever but never treed it.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

fishreaper said:


> I hope you weren't back tracking your steps when you found that. Nothing scarier than having a chill down your spine and realizing you really were being watched later on.


I think that a lot of hunters would be surprised if they ever found out the number of lions that have watched them or even walked in their tracks if they didn't follow the same route out as they went in on.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Critter said:


> I think that a lot of hunters would be surprised if they ever found out the number of lions that have watched them or even walked in their tracks if they didn't follow the same route out as they went in on.


True dis, if humans were really on a cougar's menu, there would be dozens of hikers, campers, hunters, fishermen, joggers, mountain bikers etc. disappearing everyday. Lions truly find us humans distasteful!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It's from a wild hog that has wandered up from the Arizona Strip. The aporkalypse has entered Utah!!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Update on this thread

http://fox13now.com/2014/11/17/cougar-sightings-in-st-george-put-residents-on-edge/

We'll I guess it was a kitty cat


----------

